# Probleme mit NullPointerException



## Pennywise (8. Sep 2004)

Hi, ich hab ein Problem mit einer NullPointerException in meinem PreparedStatement. Kann mir jemand sagen, warum die kommt?


```
try {
            if(stmUebergabe == null) {
	stmUebergabe = connection.prepareStatement(             /// <------- NullPointerException
                "insert into JAVATEST.UEBERGABE values(5,'j')");
	}
	stmUebergabe.executeUpdate();

        }
        catch(Exception e) {
            System.out.println("DtoPersonal.uebergabe(): " + e.toString());
        }

        FileOutputStream fileOut = new FileOutputStream(datei);
        wb.write(fileOut);
        fileOut.close();
```


----------



## foobar (8. Sep 2004)

Sieht so aus, als ob deine Connection null ist. Wie erzeugst du denn die Connection?


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (8. Sep 2004)

Verschoben: JDBC


----------



## Pennywise (13. Sep 2004)

Hab ich gelöst. Dank euch. Total übersehen.

Hab aber ne neue Exception an einer andren Stelle bekommen.


```
private void anzeigeTabelle() throws IOException {

    POIFSFileSystem fs      =
            new POIFSFileSystem(new FileInputStream(datei));
    HSSFWorkbook wb = new HSSFWorkbook(fs);
    HSSFSheet sheet = wb.getSheetAt(0);
    String[][] daten = new String[sheet.getPhysicalNumberOfRows()][5];
    int cellType = 0;

    for(int j = 0; j <= 4; j++) {

        for(int i = 0; i <= sheet.getPhysicalNumberOfRows() - 1; i++) {

            HSSFRow row = sheet.getRow(i);
            cellType = row.getCell((short)j).getCellType(); //<-------- NullPointerException;

            switch(cellType) {

	case 0: daten[i][j] = String.valueOf(row.getCell((short)j).getNumericCellValue());
	break;
	case 1: daten[i][j] = row.getCell((short)j).getStringCellValue();
	break;

            }
        }
    }

    

    for(int j = 0; j <= 4; j++) {

        for(int i = 0; i <= sheet.getPhysicalNumberOfRows() - 1; i++) {

	auswahl.getTabelle().setValueAt(daten[i][j] ,i, j);

        }

    }

}
```

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Hock seit gestern dran und eh die Lösung einfach nicht.


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Sep 2004)

> ```
> cellType = row.getCell((short)j).getCellType(); //<-------- NullPointerException;
> ```


Na wahrscheinlich ist da eine Zeile in deiner Excel Tabelle, die weniger als 5 Spalten hat - mach halt vorher einen Test


----------



## Pennywise (13. Sep 2004)

Habs gelöst. Kam mit dem Switch nicht klar, da ich ne Zelle hatte die weder Numeric noch String, sondern Blank war.
Hab die Daten in der Exceldatei nochmal kopiert, jetzt klappts.


----------

